# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  Songkran

## schorschilia

Zu Songkran darf bei den Festlichkeiten der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommen. Gemeint sind fröhliche Volksspiele und lokale Spaß-Sportwettkämpfe. 
Dazu gehören auch Muay Talay und Muay Tub Jak,  ต่อยมวยตับจาก Boxen mit verbundenen Augen.
Ich wollte nähere Informationen zu Muay Tub Jak, insbesondere zu der Pflanze. Leider sind die Infos spärlich, und da nur in Thai.Ich kürze ab.
Hab mir dazu noch einige Videos angeschaut....und Eines war ganz nach meinem Geschmack. ::

----------

